# Hottie in a yachtie



## madmav (6 August 2012)

Ben Ainslie is very gorgeous. That is not mad. But I also have a girl crush on Jessica Ennis. Have I gone a bit, well odd, courtesy of the Olympics?


----------



## TeamChaser (6 August 2012)

madmav said:



			Ben Ainslie is very gorgeous. That is not mad. But I also have a girl crush on Jessica Ennis. Have I gone a bit, well odd, courtesy of the Olympics?
		
Click to expand...

It's Olympic fever! I have a crush on most of the cycling team and a fair few of the gymnasts.  Have officially watched too much coverage of the Olympics .... 


And Ben is lovely


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (6 August 2012)

I have a crush on quite a few of the swimmers, some of the cyclists and some of the divers from tonight were rather nice too!  

And I wouldn't say no to Ben Ainslie


----------



## Feathered (6 August 2012)

Zac Purchase.... That's all I have to say.


----------



## madmav (6 August 2012)

Ah yes, the rowers. They're all so clean-cut and muscled and now so un-Britishly emotional. I want to take them all home and keep them as my little pets. Definitely need to turn off TV, I think.


----------

